# REPORT: Mobjack Speck's



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Greetings fishing friends!!! Fished the Mobjack this weekend in a Speck tourney at location 'X', and managed a mess of fish... Friday evening after completing Captain's school we went out for a couple of hours and caught 3 Speck's to 21", a 3 person limit of Striper to 25", a few skates, some 20" Blues, and a few Croaker... Water was pretty and 66*... Called it a day at dark because of all of the gnats and tired eyes.... Went out Saturday morning for a few hours and caught another couple of Rockfish; then tried that evening with a completion of the Rock limit, skates 'o plenty, and too many Croaker... Wind came up hard and we went in to prep for the final day...... Woke up this morning to the best weather conditions and one heck of a sunrise. Today was the day!! Got a late start waiting on one of the crew, and changed locations several times before we got on the bite; then it was 'ON'!!! Had 2 hours of steady Spotted Seatrout action with 8 fish up to 23"... Fished 4ft. of 64* water on the outgoing... Peelers did the trick and the fish were hungry... We lost a horse at the boat, had a bite thru on 12lbs. test, and pulled the hook on a couple, too.... Thru the Mirrolures with no luck, but much enthusiasm..Only one ray this morning and one skate.... The winning fish were all over 4 1/2lbs. and were pretty as could be... It'd be tough to find a prettier fish in the Bay than a 6lbs. Speck!!This was my first real effort in the Ware area and it did not disappoint... Made some great friends, learned a bunch of valuable info, and had one dandy of a good time... Gonna try from the YAK next weekend if we don't chase the Spadefish... Anyway, THANKS for l00king in, and Fish On 

Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh 
><((((*>


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*great*

job Zigh , thats a good sigh of relief knowing them Spec,s are out there like that in size , sorry bout them one,s ya didnt get ,but ya gotta save a few for someone else to  Be able to get a good mess a fish and to gain some knowledge out there on the wter is a plus , keep up the great reports


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Thanx man!! I love catching those spotted beasts; GOOD STUFF!!! There were a bunch of good fish caught Sunday after Friday being slim, and Saturday being virtually Speck free; can't wait to do it again....SOON!!!!!
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*been*

sometime for me gettn into a Large group of them , but they were some good eatn I do remeber that much ,, think i got into about fall around Gwynns Island bout 2 years ago , aint forgot that spot yet


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

Great report. What kind of rig do you use for them? I have caught all mine by accident while fishing for other stuff.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*Speck rig*

Hey there... We just use a 3/0 hook tied directly onto a 12lbs. test spinning outfit with a chunk of fresh peeler or sometimes a 1oz. slipsinker with the above rig to get it further from the boat... fished in 4ft. of water on the outgoing tide near any creek you can find.... Look for a sandy bottom with patches of grass or a slight depression... Mirrolures work well too, as do 1/4 to 1/2oz. leadheads with your choice of 3-4" grub bodies... If you try and don't find them after a half an hour or so, try moving to a new spot as they usually hang together... Biggest key is BE QUIET and put in the time, and you'll get on 'em  
Best of Luck
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks for the tips Zigh,
Couple more questions - with the peeler, do you cast upstream and let it drift, or do you just stream it out behind the boat? With a 1-ounce sinker in 4ft of water, does it just drop to the bottom and sit there?
Thanks again, I always like reading your reports.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

The idea is to get the bait as far from your boat as possible or in the 'hole' if you find a concentration of fish...They spook VERY easily!! I like to cast either bait a good distance from the boat on the downstream side to keep the majority of the slack out of the line and let you know if something fishy is going on... Always like to leave a touch of slack so those wise fishies don't feel much resistance when they initially pick up the bait... Often, they'll pick up the bait and then drop it if they feel tension, or swim in your general direction making it tough to tell when they have it, so I recommend placing the bait with weight in a rod holder, clicker on, and then holding onto the weightless rig to sense any changes in the line when the bite comes... I hope this helps and Best of Luck!!
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

They are also real fond of fresh cut spot on a bottom rig , if ya horse these fish , your catch chance decreases like a MUG  blod worms work also


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

GOOD TIP from In Awe!!!! definetly loose drags, and take your time fighting them 'cause they have soft mouths.... 
GO Catch 'Em Up  
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Zigh let me know if you plan on doing the Yak trip for Specks, I'd love to learn some areas up there. I've heard that it's good Speck fishing in that area but have yet to spend any time there. Let me know here or the Yak board, thanks in advance.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Will do Jay B!! Have'nt yet determined the full plan for this weekend, but I will let you know asap..... Talk to ya.........
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Zigh did you make any plans? It looks like monday has cleared-up for me, early trip if possible to leave the evening open for the Labor day cook-out. There's a group of the TKAA guys that may be going back to the Eastern Shore and I may join in, but right now my options are open. Let me know.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

jay b~ As of right now, I'm not fishing today(aarrrgghh) and will be on the boat all day tomorrow... Monday, I tentatively have plans for more boat action, but with my buddies kids... GOOD LUCK if you make it to the ES and let's try for next weekend if you think you may be able to swing it?!
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Oh yeah, and my apologise for not getting back to you s00ner.... Just determined all of this last night.... I will admit, I'd love to go after those spotted beasts... May do a wade fishing trip one evening this week if that interests you?! Keep in touch and we'll get after them... Good Fishing!!!
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Sounds good for either one keep me posted, the gear stays in the truck, sometimes with a Yak on top sometimes not but it's usually there and ready. Good luck with the kids, always nice to teach the younguns, have fun!!


----------

